# Extremely upset over "DVR Fee"



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello everyone, this thread will be detailing my arising frustrations with DirecTV and the billing department.

Preface:

I have been a DTV customer since October 2002, in which time I have held Premiere package and HD access every month with not 1 single late payment.

I currently have 8 boxes: (1) HR20, (2) HR21s, (1) H21, (1) H20, and (3) Tivo units.

Problem:

I am being charged the DVR service fee of $5.99 since July of this year.

This all started July 2008 when I replaced my H20 receiver in my living room with a new HR21 receiver. I've upgraded boxes numerous times before with no problems. For some reason, the CSR turned off my DVR service when they activated my new HR21 on July 16th, 2008. I soon found this out when I went to test the new HR21 and the recording functions didn't work. So I called in and talked with another CSR regarding the matter, at which time they informed me my DVR service wasn't active. Little did I know the hell this would cause me to this day 

So after they turned my DVR service back on, I noticed the Tivo DVRs weren't functioning! At which time I called back and again spoke with a different CSR. They informed me that Tivo and the HR** units operate on different services and that they would activate my "Tivo DVR" service. So after 3 phone calls, all my boxes were working as they should be.

Now comes the fun part, I get my bill the next month and notice I'm being charged a "DVR Service fee" of $5.99  

I am not happy about this, so I call again and speak to retention (since this is the only department that seems to know what to do). I tell them of my problem, and how I'm "grandfathered" in and have never paid a DVR fee in the entire time I've been with DirecTV. She checks my account and agrees with me. I tell her I'd like that taken off, to which she says she cannot do because the computer won't let her! She agrees to issue me (12) $5.99 credits over the next year to counteract the DVR Service charges. Now as long as they actually post and wipe out the charge, what difference does it make to me right? Well, since July everything has been ok, except I get my bill this month and not only is my DVR credit not there, but my $10 receiver credit (negotiated (12) $10 credits for my HR21, after paying $120 up front in July) is not there either.

Now granted I just added an 8th box (H21) into the master bedroom, which I had to pay $99 + $20 S&H for. So due to the fact my bill is usually around $142 with my credits, I am shocked to see a bill for $287.49!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Here is what the bill shows:

Charges:

$104.99 Premiere Package
$9.99 HD Access
$5.99 DVR charge
$5.99 Protection Plan
$4.99 Primary Receiver
$34.93 for extra boxes: $4.99 x 7= (of which, 4 are leased....... adding taxes of $0.40x4)= 
$1.60 taxes on boxes
________________________
$163.49

+

$99 H21 box charge (box 8 of 8)
$19.95 S&H
$9.52 taxes
__________
$128.47

Credits:

$3.99 Anniversary Credit (supposed to be 3 free PPV movie credits, this is #3 of 3)

* Missing $10 Receiver credit
* Missing $5.99 DVR credit
________________________
Totaling:
$3.99 (should total $19.98 in credits)*

*Now, we take the charges and subtract the credits:

$163.49+$128.47= $291.96- $3.99= $287.97 (give or take a few cents)*

*Now, just disregarding my huge bill this month, can someone please tell me what I should do regarding this matter? Do grandfathered Premiere customers actually have to pay the DVR service fee or not?

I am at my wits end with DirecTV and feel like calling the corporate offices to rectify this situation. I am tired of being told "sorry the computer won't let us do that". I want this taken care of. There has to be someone at DirecTV that can take this damn DVR charge off my account for good! I mean seriously, is a computer running the business there or what? :nono2:

So please please if there is anyone out there who can suggest something, I'd really appreciate it. If there is any written documentation online, regarding grandfathered Premiere customers not paying the DVR fee, I'd appreciate it. I'm tired of calling in time after time having to deal with this.

I thank you for your time and patience with my problem.

God help me!*


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You should have a credit on there for your primary leased receiver also...The first one is free, although for tax rip off purposes, they always charge you, and then credit you back.

No idea on grandfather status for dvr's.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

I was told by a CSR(you know how that goes) that the system will only allow 1 credit per month.

You should try emailing to this address: [email protected]

It worked for me and others having billing problems.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> You should have a credit on there for your primary leased receiver also...The first one is free, although for tax rip off purposes, they always charge you, and then credit you back.


They don't always do that for leased receivers. I don't have a charge/credit for my first receiver, so WA doesn't tax it (yes, it is leased).


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I will just say remember we are lucky compared to some other services.

The local cable company in the town near me charges $15/mo per HD-DVR and $10/mo per DVR.

Directv's $5 per box + one $5.99 DVR fee per account looks like a steal in comparison.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I had Premier prior to the dvr fee being removed and I'm still not being charged a dvr fee.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

We've had a TiVo since 2003 and have always had to pay a DVR fee.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

or270 said:


> I was told by a CSR(you know how that goes) that the system will only allow 1 credit per month.
> 
> You should try emailing to this address: [email protected]
> 
> It worked for me and others having billing problems.


Thanks, appreciate that.

I'll email her.

And the point being made by me is:

If grandfathered premiere customers aren't supposed to pay a DVR fee, then it was their screwup in July that caused my billing nightmare. Due to the fact they shut off my DVR service, then reactivated it, the computer now wants to charge me a $5.99 fee.


----------



## ToiletKitty (Aug 15, 2007)

My guess is that the receiver that was upgraded in july was the (as they call it) "primary receiver", which holds the programming information. After they removed the receiver and activated the new one, the system wouldn't let them/csr forgot to reinstate the grandfathered premier package.

Unfortunately, since this was back in july, there is no way that the grandfathered package can be put back on your account. About the missing discounts, sometimes those take a couple weeks (within the same service cycle) to kick in, they should appear later this week.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Struff said:


> We've had a TiVo since 2003 and have always had to pay a DVR fee.


Did you purchase lifetime service from TiVo? If you didn't you are subject to the fee. If you did you shouldn't be charged but you need proof that you purchased lifetime service.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

unfortunately, I recently had a somewhat similar experience. I have had Premier since opening account over 4 years ago. Never a DVR fee. 
A few weeks ago I learned that D* had extended my commitment by 2 years for the replacement of H20-600 unit done under the Protection Plan. After finally getting to Retention (after being told by both a CSR and Supervisor that the change was absolutely correct), I was able to get the commitment date restored to the correct one. As a good faith gesture, the Retention CSR added 30 days of Game Lounge for free. 
When my next monthly bill came in, it contained the DVR charge. I called D* again and was told that my package had changed and that their computer had added the charge and that they could not reverse it. Explaining that I had changed nothing other than getting a 30 day perk was to no avail. The CSR did give me 12 months of credits toward the DVR charge. This leaves me with a problem which I did not create when the 12 months is over. 
I had the Premier package and still have Premier package but D* says my package changed??????
Since I also live in a market which still does not have HD Lil's and D* continually says they do not have capacity to add our market, this "package change" pricing gouge adds even more fuel to the fire for me to consider other (cable, E*) alternatives. I have always honored my end of our agreement, D* and it's "computer" should do the same!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

RDH416 said:


> unfortunately, I recently had a somewhat similar experience. I have had Premier since opening account over 4 years ago. Never a DVR fee.
> A few weeks ago I learned that D* had extended my commitment by 2 years for the replacement of H20-600 unit done under the Protection Plan. After finally getting to Retention (after being told by both a CSR and Supervisor that the change was absolutely correct), I was able to get the commitment date restored to the correct one. As a good faith gesture, the Retention CSR added 30 days of Game Lounge for free.
> When my next monthly bill came in, it contained the DVR charge. I called D* again and was told that my package had changed and that their computer had added the charge and that they could not reverse it. Explaining that I had changed nothing other than getting a 30 day perk was to no avail. The CSR did give me 12 months of credits toward the DVR charge. *This leaves me with a problem which I did not create when the 12 months is over. *
> I had the Premier package and still have Premier package but D* says my package changed??????
> Since I also live in a market which still does not have HD Lil's and D* continually says they do not have capacity to add our market, this "package change" pricing gouge adds even more fuel to the fire for me to consider other (cable, E*) alternatives. I have always honored my end of our agreement, D* and it's "computer" should do the same!


Exactly!!!!!

That is exactly what I am angry about. Sure the programming credits to counteract that DVR are fine, but what happens in a years time (in my case I got them for 5 months and now it didn't show up this month), am I supposed to just pay it??? I say screw that, it wasn't my fault they screwed up. I am so upset over this, I really feel like cancelling. I will be calling tomorrow and speaking to retention, if they give me the same "I'm sorry the computer can't change that"............. I will be calling corporate headquarters in El Segundo, CA everyday until I get a response. Surely there must be someone who can change this and put my grandfathered status back onto the account. If not, then I'm done with DTV


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

narrod said:


> Did you purchase lifetime service from TiVo? If you didn't you are subject to the fee. If you did you shouldn't be charged but you need proof that you purchased lifetime service.


Lifetime sub wasn't available at the time.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

narrod said:


> Did you purchase lifetime service from TiVo? If you didn't you are subject to the fee. If you did you shouldn't be charged but you need proof that you purchased lifetime service.





Struff said:


> Lifetime sub wasn't available at the time.


Irrelevant from what I understand, since Tivo DVR users didn't pay a fee with Premiere package, prior to the release of the DTV HR** units.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Irrelevant from what I understand, since Tivo DVR users didn't pay a fee with Premiere package, prior to the release of the DTV HR** units.


Oh, it's relevant. I still don't pay a DVR fee. Never have. But I did buy a lifetime TiVo agreement in 2000.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

logan2575,

You could use 'search' to look for other threads in which this was reported and see what some of those may say that can be helpful.

There was another thread that had discussed that some of the 'grandfathered' features may be disappearing at some point. I don't believe that point has happened yet, though. The thing is, though, that grandfathering isn't guaranteed for the life of the account, either.

Unfortunately, as DirecTV changes/tweaks some of the packages (necessitating the idea of 'grandfathering' anyway), they remove the old packages from the packages that are available to the CSRs on their computer system. So when a CSR monkeys with the 'base packages', they cannot necessarily revert back to the older packages. Some within DirecTV DO have the ability to do that, it's just a matter of finding them and getting them to do it. Not easy, as is evident from other threads discussing that.

I understand your frustration and that it may be enough to think of cancelling, but when you activated the 8th receiver, it started another 24 month commitment period. Cancelling would require paying an ETF in the mid $300 range at thius point.

I hope you get this worked out. I think e-mailing the address given will be a good start.

Good luck!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> logan2575,
> 
> You could use 'search' to look for other threads in which this was reported and see what some of those may say that can be helpful.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried searching regarding this subject and didn't find anything :whatdidid

Ok, so I got a PM with the phone to the "Vice President Office of customer service"

I spoke with the person there and explained everything from the beginning.

He said he could see my frustration, however, he said that as of July this year, *EVERYONE PAYS THE DVR FEE....... regardless of Grandfather status or not.*

News to me! He claims that DTV inserted fliers into billing statements earlier this year regarding these new changes taking place. I know I never got one. I always read everything in my monthly bills.

So I mentioned I know people (for a fact) who are grandfathered with Premiere pacakge 6 yrs or more (like I am) who do not pay a DVR fee. He said quote: "Each case is different and is based on case by case status". Ok, so didn't he just contradict himself there? Cause it sure seems like it to me. He says everyone must pay the DVR fee, then says each case is different 

So he claims there is nothing that can be done regarding this matter and that I'd have to pay the DVR fee 

So I then mention the fact I didn't receive my $10 receiver credit this billing cycle, to which he replies "Only 1 Service credit is allowed per billing cycle". Wow, news to me, especially since my November billing statement shows:

$3.99 Anniversary Credit (#1 of 3)
$10.00 "12 Month Programming credit" (for HR21)
$5.99 DVR Service Credit
$4.99 Primary Leased Receiver Credit

Looks like 4 to me :nono:

So then we dive into the H21 dilemma.
Remember, I just got a new H21 this past November for my Master Bedroom. I had to pay $99 + $19.95 S&H for this, however, instead of the computer deducting the $265 or so on December 3rd, it took my usual ~$145

thus creating a "past balance" in the computers eyes. So because of this, my credits were frozen in essence, according to the guy from the Vice President's office :flaiming:flaiming

So I expressed my anger regarding this and he said the credits would be issued on my next billing cycle (January bill). So I asked him, what about my $5.99 DVR credit as well as my $10 Receiver credit for my December bill? He said they would post as of January 12th or so. Well that means I get screwed out of my $16 in credits for my December bill!!! So he claims that because I was "skipped" over for my December bill credits, I would just see them go an extra month, into August 09 instead of July 09 :nono:

I was getting nowhere regarding these issues, so I have a decision to make. I'm leaning towards just canceling my service all together with DirecTV. I've about had it with their nickel and diming us. I mean, I guess $104.99 a month for Premier package isn't enough for them to continue including the DVR fee as they always have. Many of you will probably say, why do you need 8 boxes? Well, I have a big family and I need that many. However, this isn't the point. The point being made is, why should I have to start paying a DVR fee when I never have in the past, since October 2002? Especially when a ton of you out there who are grandfathered in with Premiere aren't paying it still? You would think in economic times such as these, a large corporation like DirecTV would be helping it's longtime customers out and relying on the nickel and dime fees for new customers. I guess not. Perhaps we'll see Sprint 2009 and millions will leave DirecTV and force them to change their nickel and diming ways.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Yeah, I tried searching regarding this subject and didn't find anything :whatdidid
> 
> Ok, so I got a PM with the phone to the "Vice President Office of customer service"
> 
> ...


They did announce there would be a sunset date for the DVR fee being included in the Premier package. I don't recall the date.

The only exceptions, I'm aware of, are those who paid for lifetime Tivo service. There may be others.

If you are that fed up with them it makes sense to cancel the service. After all, it's only television. Good luck.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

narrod said:


> They did announce there would be a sunset date for the DVR fee being included in the Premier package. I don't recall the date.
> 
> The only exceptions, I'm aware of, are those who paid for lifetime Tivo service. There may be others.
> 
> If you are that fed up with them it makes sense to cancel the service. After all, it's only television. Good luck.


What kills me is the fact we pay $105 a month for the package alone (which keeps going up and up) and they still want to charge a $5.99 DVR fee. This is complete crap IMO

I wish they'd make Premiere $110 a month and include DVR fee and HD fee. That would be worth it to me.

I hate all the charges and having to decipher which is which.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> *EVERYONE PAYS THE DVR FEE....... regardless of Grandfather status or not.*


I have the grandfathered plan and to this day I have not paid a DVR fee. I did not buy the lifetime TIVO plan either. That's actually the only thing keeping me at premier since I won't save all that much if a drop the the next plan and add the channels my wife wants. Your right though, bring on the all access plan with it all included.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

logan2575 said:


> I wish they'd make Premiere $110 a month and include DVR fee and HD fee. That would be worth it to me.


And it would probably likewise upset the customers subscribing to the Premier Package who have neither HD nor a DVR.

As for some still having Premier with a DVR and not paying the DVR fee, I'm guessing once there is something done with the base package (such as the removal and readdition related to equipment changes, etc.) that the grandfathered DVR non-charge will likely disappear. May not change (at least not for a while) if there are no changes made to the base package (whether by the customer, or possibly in error by a CSR). And now I fully expect to have people post eleventy-dozen exceptions to what I just said. :shrug:

I don't subscribe to any premium channels at all, but I did get started with the lifetime TiVo/DVR service many, many years ago. If at some point that all catches up with me and I have to start paying the DVR charge, I won't necessarily like it, but I have more than gotten my money's worth out of the lifetime service many times over. If the additional $5.99 is more than I can bear, then I will need to reassess the package I subscribe to or the number of receivers on my account. Those are the kind of "free rides" I don't expect to last forever - especially since the TiVo on which I originally got the lifetime service is long since gone, though I do still have an HR10-250 on my account.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Rakul said:


> I have the grandfathered plan and to this day I have not paid a DVR fee. I did not buy the lifetime TIVO plan either. That's actually the only thing keeping me at premier since I won't save all that much if a drop the the next plan and add the channels my wife wants. Your right though, bring on the all access plan with it all included.


I am in exactly the same position, grandfathered premier and insufficient savings if I drop and add individual premium channels due to loss of grandfathered dvr. If they ever do drop the grandfathering (sunset it), then I will immediately drop to a lower package. That is the only thing keeping me on Premier.

What is happening to some people is that if you deactivate your primary receiver, that will usually result in having to completely remove your programming package from your account, then add it to whatever then becomes your primary receiver. When that happens, the CSR can't put the grandfathered premier back on, and you end up losing the grandfathered status. I have seen reports where this has happened to some people (and it may be applicable to some posters in this thread).


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> ...I was getting nowhere regarding these issues, so I have a decision to make. I'm leaning towards just canceling my service all together with DirecTV. ...


When you replaced/added your receivers, they might have extended your committment period, make sure your verify it, otherwise if you cancel you might have to pay some early cancellation fee.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> When you replaced/added your receivers, they might have extended your committment period, make sure your verify it, otherwise if you cancel you might have to pay some early cancellation fee.


Might???

Please, this is DirecTV - they absolutely extended the commitment. Perhaps they should have, perhaps they shouldn't, but one thing is for certain - THEY DID. :sure:


----------



## twiecek (Mar 11, 2008)

I've had Directv for GOK how long--a very long time. When I first got DTV, I also got a Tivo and I purchased "lifetime" service. I haven't paid a monthly fee. Last month, I upgraded to an HD-DVR. I figured since I'm using a new/different box, my "life" is over. I was OK with that. A few days after installation I got a call from DTV that in reviewing my account, they noticed that I was being assessed the DVR fee *in error*, since I had the lifetime subscription. So I guess I'm still "grandfathered" in. Cool! I'm not going to argue.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

twiecek said:


> So I guess I'm still "grandfathered" in. Cool! I'm not going to argue.


In the case of the Tivo lifetime service the lifetime applies to the account even if you no longer have a Tivo on the account. The free DVR service with Premier was a different beast and IMHO they should have changed the name when they changed the feature set.


----------



## ProwL (Jul 29, 2008)

D*'s policy on the grandfathered Premier customers receiving DVR services is that: customers may continue to receive the grandfathered rate of the DVR service being included with the Premier until something happens where the CSR cannot add the service through their 'reinstate services' function. For example if you had changed primary IRD's, and the DVR service was not reinstated at that time, on the new Primary IRD, through their 'reinstate' function, they could have still gone in and reinstated it until the reinstate expired. The DVR service would then be added at 5.99, regardless of the reason why. The policy change did occur earlier this year, around May->June. (I do not remember the exact month). 

Those of you who continue to receive the grandfathered DVR service with your Premier package, enjoy this. If you make changes, make sure the CSR reinstates your DVR service appropriately.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Well I appreciate all the comments and suggestions from all of you.

Looks like I'm stuck with damn DVR fee, eventhough it wasn't my fault!

Let me ask you this, how many of you pay for the DTV Protection Plan monthly?

Is it worth it? I've had it for a year or so and the only reason I got it was in case something happened. DirecTV wants to charge for everything, we all know this. 

I can drop the protection plan and save $6 a month.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I had an H20 replaced due to a recall and lost my free dvr service.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Let me ask you this, how many of you pay for the DTV Protection Plan monthly?
> 
> Is it worth it? I've had it for a year or so and the only reason I got it was in case something happened. DirecTV wants to charge for everything, we all know this.


I won't pay $72/year for what is basically a "service contract". But I installed all of my DirecTV equipment myself including the dish. As a result, if something goes wrong I can fix it myself (except, of course, a receiver failure which gets exchanged for $20 S & H anyway.

But if the only tools you know how to use in the event of a problem are the Yellow Pages and a telephone, the protection plan might be for you.


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

twiecek said:


> I've had Directv for GOK how long--a very long time. When I first got DTV, I also got a Tivo and I purchased "lifetime" service. I haven't paid a monthly fee. Last month, I upgraded to an HD-DVR. I figured since I'm using a new/different box, my "life" is over. I was OK with that. A few days after installation I got a call from DTV that in reviewing my account, they noticed that I was being assessed the DVR fee *in error*, since I had the lifetime subscription. So I guess I'm still "grandfathered" in. Cool! I'm not going to argue.


I got the same call a few weeks ago that was left on my answering machine. I had previously puchased a lifetime subscription from Tivo many years ago. I won't go into my past problems but in the most recent instance back in June I started a lease on a new HR21-100 and DirecTV started charging me the $5.99 DVR fee. I did nothing but then I saw on my November bill that a line item showed up again indicating my lifetime DVR service and the DVR fee wasn't charged. I got the phone call a few weeks later indicating that they had reviewed my account and found the error and I would get a credit for the past months where they charged me this fee. I'm waiting for my next bill to see how that was handled. Needless to say I was shocked that they proactively found and acknowledged this error because when I had this same problem happen to me previously a year earlier I had to spend many hours on the phone talking to many people getting them to make the appropriate adjustments to my bill.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

carl6 said:


> I am in exactly the same position, grandfathered premier and insufficient savings if I drop and add individual premium channels due to loss of grandfathered dvr. If they ever do drop the grandfathering (sunset it), then I will immediately drop to a lower package. That is the only thing keeping me on Premier.
> 
> What is happening to some people is that if you deactivate your primary receiver, that will usually result in having to completely remove your programming package from your account, then add it to whatever then becomes your primary receiver. When that happens, the CSR can't put the grandfathered premier back on, and you end up losing the grandfathered status. I have seen reports where this has happened to some people (and it may be applicable to some posters in this thread).


Yeah it depends on the CSR though, I replaced my Hughes TIVO with an HR20 as the primary and did not lose it. I kept the Hughes forever just because I did not want to lose that status


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

or270 said:


> I was told by a CSR(you know how that goes) that the system will only allow 1 credit per month.


That's clearly untrue since on my December bill I have three separate line item credits... an anniversary gift credit, a package discount credit, and one other monthly credit.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

logan2575 said:


> Well I appreciate all the comments and suggestions from all of you.
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck with damn DVR fee, eventhough it wasn't my fault!
> 
> ...


Once I accumulated a quantity of receivers similiar to yours I figured the protection plan would be worth it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

logan2575 said:


> Let me ask you this, how many of you pay for the DTV Protection Plan monthly?
> 
> Is it worth it? I've had it for a year or so and the only reason I got it was in case something happened. DirecTV wants to charge for everything, we all know this.
> 
> I can drop the protection plan and save $6 a month.


That's a decision you'd have to make for yourself. There are several threads that argue the pros and cons of the Protection Plan. Your best bet would be to look at those threads as the thing has been pretty well played out in them.

Bottom line, some like it, some don't - all for their own reasons.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Ok, so I called in and spoke to billing regarding my DVR fee again. I was very polite and told them about the discrepancies regarding the DVR fee and the Receiver credit not showing up on my December bill. As the CSR looked further into my account, she also noticed I had not received my proper credits. So she said "Here's what I'm going to do for you............................ she gave me a new 12 month programming credit for my receiver (in addition to the 5 I've already received) and she said she'd credit my HD Acess fee @ $9.99 for the next 12 mionths"

  

So I'll be getting $19.99 in credits for the next 12 months

This makes me very happy. 

Brings my bill from ~$163 to my usual $142 I'm used to paying


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

logan2575 said:


> Ok, so I called in and spoke to billing regarding my DVR fee again. I was very polite and told them about the discrepancies regarding the DVR fee and the Receiver credit not showing up on my December bill. As the CSR looked further into my account, she also noticed I had not received my proper credits. So she said "Here's what I'm going to do for you............................ she gave me a new 12 month programming credit for my receiver (in addition to the 5 I've already received) and she said she'd credit my HD Acess fee @ $9.99 for the next 12 mionths"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit complaining Mark, your spoiled children are winning right now :crazy:


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> Quit complaining Mark, your spoiled children are winning right now :crazy:


:lol:

Hey Mauro, when did you get on here.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

logan2575 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hey Mauro, when did you get on here.


I joined in Sept. about a month before I signed up


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just have one thing to say... for anyone who thinks Directv is nickle and dimming us, and that the dvr fee is high.. etc, cause cable doesn't charge it.. Check your local cable company.. most charge a monthly fee of $15 of more for an HD DVR... and thats for EACH DVR... just mentioning it... And their prices for programing packages are the same or higher... and they have less channels, at least in my area.

Sounds like the OP is all set! Good for you. Directv did screw up... just be prepared for the loss of credits in a year...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

logan2575 said:


> Ok, so I called in and spoke to billing regarding my DVR fee again. I was very polite and told them about the discrepancies regarding the DVR fee and the Receiver credit not showing up on my December bill. As the CSR looked further into my account, she also noticed I had not received my proper credits. So she said "Here's what I'm going to do for you............................ she gave me a new 12 month programming credit for my receiver (in addition to the 5 I've already received) and she said she'd credit my HD Acess fee @ $9.99 for the next 12 mionths"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you start out this way the first time?


----------



## tds4182 (Jul 17, 2003)

jacmyoung said:


> When you replaced/added your receivers, they might have extended your committment period, make sure your verify it, otherwise if you cancel you might have to pay some early cancellation fee.


All issues regarding commitment periods and "leased vs owned" should be handled through the "access card department" at D*. They are the people with the horsepower to correct the info on your account that is incorrect.

I recently discovered that D*'s records were incorrect re the status of 3 of my 5 receivers as to "owned vs leased". I tried talking to a CSR, then her manager, and finally was transferred to the access card department. They cleared up the situation within about 10 minutes over the phone.

Now my owned vs leased records are right, my committment period is where it should be, and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

One more voice: Premier since 2003, had DVR service for free, of course. About 18 months ago, a CSR 'improved' things and flipped me to non-Premier. Dunno what package it was, but the same deal as the OP. By the time I had things back, the 'grandfathered' Premier was gone, and I had a credit for $10/month for a year. When that ran out, I got another for a while, and they said that the credits for this were going away and everyone was paying for DVR service 'soon'. The date may have been mid-2009.

I don't remember anything in the invoice about this, and I read the paper pretty carefully, also. Since I got more credit than the DVR fee for a year, I figure I was even.

On the Protection plan, it should be $4.99 for everyone (see many other threads), and I think with HD equipment and the picky dish tuning you might need at any time, it's worth it. YMMY, of course.

(Also, I've had more than one credit a month many times... I can't believe the stuff some CSRs tell you to get rid of you...)


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

leesweet said:


> On the Protection plan, it should be $4.99 for everyone (see many other threads), and I think with HD equipment and the picky dish tuning you might need at any time, it's worth it. YMMY, of course.


Actually, the Protection Plan is $5.99 for everyone (and has been that price since March 2006). You will see that in the "many other threads".


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Actually, the Protection Plan is $5.99 for everyone (and has been that price since March 2006). You will see that in the "many other threads".


My bad, my typo...  I misremembered $5... as 4.99 and not 5.99. Still worth it....


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I just have one thing to say... for anyone who thinks Directv is nickle and dimming us, and that the dvr fee is high.. etc, cause cable doesn't charge it.. Check your local cable company.. most charge a monthly fee of $15 of more for an HD DVR... and thats for EACH DVR... just mentioning it... And their prices for programing packages are the same or higher... and they have less channels, at least in my area.
> 
> Sounds like the OP is all set! Good for you. Directv did screw up... just be prepared for the loss of credits in a year...


Yeah they took care of me. I was pleased with the credits.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

logan2575 said:


> Ok, so I called in and spoke to billing regarding my DVR fee again. I was very polite and told them about the discrepancies regarding the DVR fee and the Receiver credit not showing up on my December bill. As the CSR looked further into my account, she also noticed I had not received my proper credits. So she said "Here's what I'm going to do for you............................ she gave me a new 12 month programming credit for my receiver (in addition to the 5 I've already received) and she said she'd credit my HD Acess fee @ $9.99 for the next 12 mionths"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats no big deal and they really didnt do anything for you. the 10 a month CS credit is one they throw around like water for when someone has problems. however if you have any more problems, there will be nothing they can do for you as far as credits. as far as only being able to get one credit per month, what they mean is you can only get ONE CSR PROGRAMMING 10 dollar credit per month...if you have other credits such as 20 per month new user credit or whatever, those are separate and dont count in the "only one credit per month"


----------



## Dansport (Jan 7, 2009)

I just joined the forum and I'm glad to see it. Having been a D* Sup I have some insight you might like...

About those credits:

The Primary receiver is always free. D* applies all programming and service fees to it and then 'mirrors' the programming to the other boxes at $4.99 each (its a programming fee, not an equipment fee). That way we don't pay for programming, HD and recorder fees for each box - the entire account is covered. The Primary receiver fee shows up as a charge and a credit because the tax has to be paid, anyway, wherever tax is charged.

The base package can only be credited one time each month. For example, if you get a $10 credit for 12 months its applied to the base package and no other discounts on the base package can be applied without ending the first one. This is a quandry because, as we know, issues come up that can only be resolved monetarily. 

When another credit is needed, make sure it takes the form of "Free HD/12 mos" or "$5 off Showtime/3 mos" since those discounts are applied directly to those services, not the base package. The same goes for the Primary receiver credit. This is how you can have several discounts on the bill that don't affect each other.

About the Protection Plan:

You may elect to take it up front, or not, as you see fit. D* has just changed its policy to allow a customer to not have the PPlan until they need it. The biggest complaint was the cost of service calls so they actually dropped the price of service calls. 

Before, a s/c was $79.95 unless you signed up for the PPlan at the time the s/c was ordered (then the s/c was $19.95). 

Now, a s/c is $49.95 unless you sign up for the PPlan at the time the s/c is needed and then the s/c is FREE. (Full disclosure: there is a 12-month agreement (commitment) to the PPLan itself ($5.99/mo), but if you cancel it before then, it only costs a $10 early cancellation fee.) 

In my opinion, I wouldn't have a D* system without the PPlan. If you have several receivers or an advanced system it will pay for itself, without a doubt.

About the DVR(Tivo) fee:

The Grandfathered exception is still in effect although it hasn't been offered in a long time. The offer applied to Tivo's only, not the DVR's. The DVR technology hadn't been released yet but if a customer has the lifetime Tivo Service its carried over to the new DVR's. 

The problem comes when a CSR disconnects a primary receiver (and so, the services have to be manually reinstated to the new primary) and the CSR uses "Add/Change Services" instead of "Reinstate Services" to put the programming back. Most often this happens when the customer asks to change their programming at the same time as they're changing the primary receiver. "Add/Change" recognizes that there is a DVR receiver on the account but no DVR Service and asks the CSR to add it, which charges. "Reinstate" does just what its supposed to do, reinstates the original service. 

So, whenever you upgrade or change receivers, make sure that all of your programming is reinstated on your new receiver before changing anything.

Not bad for a first post, huh?...I'll be back...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Dansport said:


> I just joined the forum and I'm glad to see it. Having been a D* Sup I have some insight you might like...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Not bad for a first post at all


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

:welcome_s and this is good info:



Dansport said:


> The problem comes when a CSR disconnects a primary receiver (and so, the services have to be manually reinstated to the new primary) and the CSR uses "Add/Change Services" instead of "Reinstate Services" to put the programming back. Most often this happens when the customer asks to change their programming at the same time as they're changing the primary receiver. "Add/Change" recognizes that there is a DVR receiver on the account but no DVR Service and asks the CSR to add it, which charges. "Reinstate" does just what its supposed to do, reinstates the original service.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Dansport said:


> .... The Grandfathered exception is still in effect although it hasn't been offered in a long time. The offer applied to Tivo's only, not the DVR's. ....


 I thought there was similar grandfathering (for the $5.99 DVR fee) for anyone with Premier prior to either July or October of 2007, since Premier included DVR service prior to about that time. (I've seen both months listed as the cutoff in this forum).


----------



## Dansport (Jan 7, 2009)

Dansport said:


> The offer applied to Tivo's only, not the DVR's.


I was slightly mistaken about the Grandfathered exception.

From DTV:
Customers who had Premier and DVR (or HD-DVR) receivers active before Jul 12, 2007 get DVR Service at no additional cost. 
DVR Service continues at no cost unless Premier or DVR receiver disconnected.

So, if a customer deactivates a Primary receiver the exception stops becauise Premier is deactivated/reinstated. Also, if the DVR receiver is disconnected for any reason the exception stops.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Did you start out this way the first time?





Dansport said:


> I was slightly mistaken about the Grandfathered exception.
> 
> From DTV:
> Customers who had Premier and DVR (or HD-DVR) receivers active before Jul 12, 2007 get DVR Service at no additional cost.
> ...


Well this explains a ton then. I activated the box on July 16th this year :nono2:

So 5 days earlier and I would have avoided all this mess.

Lemme ask you this:

My brother's R10 just went out and I need to replace that box, since he just got a new Samsung LCD 1080p TV, I'd like to get him an HD DVR. I want to avoid all this mess again. I will more than likely be buying the HR21 from Costco, since it's only $169.99 there vs DTV's $199 + $20 handling fee.

No more $120 up front and (12) $10 credits from DirecTV 

So what do I need to do when I activate the new receiver to ensure nothing happens regarding my newly acquired credits?

I want to avoid this mess again.


----------



## Dansport (Jan 7, 2009)

logan2575 said:


> $3.99 Anniversary Credit (#1 of 3)
> $10.00 "12 Month Programming credit" (for HR21)
> $5.99 DVR Service Credit
> $4.99 Primary Leased Receiver Credit


You'll be fine. Your brother's box is most likely a secondary receiver so the services won't be disconnected, anyway.

The $3.99 is a stand-alone credit like a new customer discount. (Side note: these discounts aren't available to CSR's as any discount given must have an associated service for policy compliance.) Your $10 credit is on the Base Package and will remain. The $5.99 credit is on the DVR service and will remain. The $4.99 credit is on that receiver fee and is permanent.

Interestingly, look at this thread:

showthread.php?t=147093 

It won't let me post the full url until I have 5 posts. :blackeye:


----------

